# Americans and Travel



## IceMan30

Ask an American if they travel.
What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.

First off, right of the bat...
That isn't going anywhere.
There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
That's commuting... not traveling.
And its all the same exact people.

That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
None.

Number 2...
They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.

Number 3.
There is no culture difference.
Its either red or its blue.

If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.

And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.

Number 4...
Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
Because they are the American Government.

The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.

That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.



Ask an American if he ever played sports.

Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.

Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
And Canada not really.

Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.

Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.


Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
But the men Suck at it.

There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.

They also don't know much about any other sports.



That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.


----------



## cnm

Mooseknuckle?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Baseball is a great game when you work out the rules. "The Natural" is the best sports movie ever made.
Basketball is a bit of a yawn. first one to miss loses the game. ZZZZZZZZZZZ!
American football is a variant on rugby, rugby being superior because the players dont wear padding. 

I disagree with the OP. You could spend a year or two travelling round America and still not see everything.


----------



## Pogo

Baseball is an art.  A kind of kinetic poetry.

Can't say much for the other two, especially basketball, which puts me right to sleep.  
But soccer is just stupid.  Can't use your arms --- WTF??  Mindless.

Now tennis ---- there's a sport.


----------



## Moonglow

I tried playing soccer, seems to be too much running involved....


----------



## Mindful

Moonglow said:


> I tried playing soccer, seems to be too much running involved....



Beats pushing and shoving. And rolling around on the ground.

Try cricket.


----------



## Mindful

Baseball is a game girls play in the UK. Called Rounders.


----------



## Unkotare

This is a particularly stupid troll thread.


----------



## Abishai100

*Disney Time!*


Take your RV and go to Florida and visit Disney World, home of the Epcot Center and various colorful attractions such as the eerie but exciting Alien Encounter ride (now closed).

I went in high school and did the Alien Encounter ride and was so freaked out; I honestly felt like that Xeno-creature was running around and breathing because of all those fantastic special-effects.

Travelling in America ain't bad; it's all about optimism. Wherever you go, remember to try hot dogs in the state you're visiting.

ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Counter Disney

Disney Memento


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> This is a particularly stupid troll thread.


.


----------



## Pogo

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a particularly stupid troll thread.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ayup.  When a troll has to scrape so low that he's actually quoting _himself_, hey it don''t get much more trollworthy than that.   It's the trollingest.  It's like a warm heaping bowlful of troll house cookies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tommy Tainant said:


> Baseball is a great game when you work out the rules. "The Natural" is the best sports movie ever made.
> Basketball is a bit of a yawn. first one to miss loses the game. ZZZZZZZZZZZ!
> American football is a variant on rugby, rugby being superior because the players dont wear padding.
> 
> I disagree with the OP. You could spend a year or two travelling round America and still not see everything.



Naw that would be the original Rocky movie as best sport movie ever made.lol


----------



## malnila

I travel and yes, outside the US. I don't tell people in other countries that I'm an American because I've seen too many American tourists bitching and complaining why things aren't like home. I haven't had the pleasure of traveling to Asia but would LOVE to see what the "ugly" American tourists have to say about their "bathroom" facilities.


----------



## Unkotare

Troll post ^^^


----------



## frigidweirdo

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.



There are plenty of Americans who do travel, many of them are young. 

I went to Italy, Turkey, Greece, Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia with a young American girl who was living in Austria for a year. After she got home, that was it, the end of traveling, marriage. 

Her father thought she was going to die in Turkey because it's a Muslim country. He had not fucking clue.


----------



## malnila

Unkotare said:


> Troll post ^^^



Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?


----------



## Unkotare

malnila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
Click to expand...



I do now.


----------



## guno

malnila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
Click to expand...

just google his screen name Unkotare that's all you need to know about him


----------



## Kat

Unkotare said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
Click to expand...



I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.


----------



## Coyote

malnila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
Click to expand...


It's a reflex - someone smacked his knee and he kicked.


----------



## Unkotare

Kat said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
Click to expand...



I remain unconvinced.


----------



## Coyote

Unkotare said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
Click to expand...


Give her a chance Unk - I know her from elsewhere...she's a good poster.  Might surprise you  ya know...


----------



## Kat

Unkotare said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
Click to expand...




I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth. 

I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.


----------



## malnila

I'm guessing that someone who doesn't fall in line with him "lock step" must be a troll....now going to search for a rolling eyes emoji....



Couldn't find one but this works too.


----------



## Yarddog

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.




You got any of those bitter pills left?  i sure could use one right about now!


----------



## fncceo

IceMan30 said:


> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.



Then don't talk to Americans ...






When you have such great intellects at home.


----------



## Yarddog

Abishai100 said:


> *Disney Time!*
> 
> 
> Take your RV and go to Florida and visit Disney World, home of the Epcot Center and various colorful attractions such as the eerie but exciting Alien Encounter ride (now closed).
> 
> I went in high school and did the Alien Encounter ride and was so freaked out; I honestly felt like that Xeno-creature was running around and breathing because of all those fantastic special-effects.
> 
> Travelling in America ain't bad; it's all about optimism. Wherever you go, remember to try hot dogs in the state you're visiting.
> 
> ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Counter Disney
> 
> Disney Memento





I ate these hot dogs in Iceland (ignorant American as I am)   and I got to say, these were some of the best I ever had.  They boil them in beer, and they've got this apple based mustard on them, with crispy onions.  the hot dog itself has lamb meat in it as well, and pretty natural, so it's damn good!   and thats all I got to say about Iceland.
( Ignorant American as I am )


----------



## Yarddog

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.




You forgot Ice Hocky, I thought we were talking sports here?  what the hell's wrong with you??


----------



## Unkotare

Kat said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth.
> 
> I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.
Click to expand...



Right from the get-go it was based on a foundation of anti-American pretentiousness. "I travel" = 'I'm better than you provincial rubes who don't.' "I don't tell people I'm American" = 'I'm not only better than you rubes who don't travel, but I'm better than other Americans who do, AND I'm ashamed of my own country.'  

That's a shit attitude intended to offend Americans = troll post


----------



## THAI EXPAT

What a snob this iceman30 is! Typical European. I read this string because you listed all the cities where I have lived and worked. Be leave me PAL, you have no idea what you are talking about. Every city you mention has a different culture! That is what makes America great. We incorporated what good Europe had to offer and threw out the garbage, such as Royalty and Aristocracy.
I live in Thailand and have travelled the world literally. There are two types of Brits. Gentlemen and street garbage who can't make a sentence without the word Fuck, or Fook'n hell as they say. When an Irishman goes on vacation, he changes PUBS for a week!
The EU is falling apart, because all Europeans think they are special.
Well I got news, all the Europeans with any brains and balls got on the boat for America. All the criminals went to Australia, and the ones who stayed were too drunk or stupid to do anything!


----------



## THAI EXPAT

I wrote a piece awhile back titled What is an American? I think I will publish it on this site tomorrow. It seems there are some on this site who don't know what an American is!


----------



## Skull Pilot

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.



it's really annoying to talk to know it all foreigners too.

I like to travel but I hate travelling to big cities.  To me a city is the most unpleasant part of a trip and is merely something to be endured on the way to the places I like to visit, wilderness areas especially.


----------



## fncceo

“I was having dinner…in London…when eventually he got, as the Europeans always do, to the part about “Your country’s never been invaded.” And so I said, “Let me tell you who those bad guys are. They’re us. WE BE BAD. We’re the baddest-assed sons of bitches that ever jogged in Reeboks. We’re three-quarters grizzly bear and two-thirds car wreck and descended from a stock market crash on our mother’s side. You take your Germany, France, and Spain, roll them all together and it wouldn’t give us room to park our cars. We’re the big boys, Jack, the original, giant, economy-sized, new and improved butt kickers of all time. When we snort coke in Houston, people lose their hats in Cap d’Antibes. And we’ve got an American Express card credit limit higher than your piss-ant metric numbers go. You say our country’s never been invaded? You’re right, little buddy. Because I’d like to see the needle-dicked foreigners who’d have the guts to try. We drink napalm to get our hearts started in the morning. A rape and a mugging is our way of saying 'Cheerio.' Hell can’t hold our sock-hops. 
We walk taller, talk louder, spit further, fuck longer and buy more things than you know the names of. I’d rather be a junkie in a New York City jail than king, queen, and jack of all Europeans. We eat little countries like this for breakfast and shit them out before lunch.” 

― P.J. O'Rourke, Holidays in Hell


----------



## Unkotare

Well, we were invaded that one time.


----------



## yiostheoy

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.


I was born in Florida.  Dad was from Chicago.  Mom was European.  He met her after WW2 there.

We have lived in Illinois, Colorado, Texas, Oklahoma, California, Germany, and Morocco as well.

I have travelled to England, France, Switzerland, Greece, Israel, Fiji, and Mexico.

So yah, I get around.


----------



## yiostheoy

frigidweirdo said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Americans who do travel, many of them are young.
> 
> I went to Italy, Turkey, Greece, Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia with a young American girl who was living in Austria for a year. After she got home, that was it, the end of traveling, marriage.
> 
> Her father thought she was going to die in Turkey because it's a Muslim country. He had not fucking clue.
Click to expand...

I would not mind seeing Istanbul and the ancient ruins of Troy in Turkey.


----------



## malnila

yiostheoy said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Americans who do travel, many of them are young.
> 
> I went to Italy, Turkey, Greece, Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia with a young American girl who was living in Austria for a year. After she got home, that was it, the end of traveling, marriage.
> 
> Her father thought she was going to die in Turkey because it's a Muslim country. He had not fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not mind seeing Istanbul and the ancient ruins of Troy in Turkey.
Click to expand...


I had the great fortune of taking a Mediterranean cruise a few years ago and took a side trip to Ephesus in Turkey. Turkey is beautiful and now I want to see even more.


----------



## malnila

Unkotare said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How can I troll post and you don't even know me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth.
> 
> I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right from the get-go it was based on a foundation of anti-American pretentiousness. "I travel" = 'I'm better than you provincial rubes who don't.' "I don't tell people I'm American" = 'I'm not only better than you rubes who don't travel, but I'm better than other Americans who do, AND I'm ashamed of my own country.'
> 
> That's a shit attitude intended to offend Americans = troll post
Click to expand...


Unk(whatever), my post was meant that SOME American tourists travel on the expectation that everything should be just like at home instead of learning about different cultures and respecting that you're in their house, not yours. We all can benefit from learning new things from others but you won't if you think that there should only be a McDonald's, Coco's, and Olive Garden on every corner. Lighten up....sheesh.


----------



## frigidweirdo

malnila said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of Americans who do travel, many of them are young.
> 
> I went to Italy, Turkey, Greece, Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia with a young American girl who was living in Austria for a year. After she got home, that was it, the end of traveling, marriage.
> 
> Her father thought she was going to die in Turkey because it's a Muslim country. He had not fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would not mind seeing Istanbul and the ancient ruins of Troy in Turkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the great fortune of taking a Mediterranean cruise a few years ago and took a side trip to Ephesus in Turkey. Turkey is beautiful and now I want to see even more.
Click to expand...


There are lots of places there. I went by train from Izmir on the way to Ephesus, walked past the Temple of Artemis, I didn't even know it was there until I stumbled upon it. I also went to Pergamum, a fortress on a hill, you can walk through the streets there too, but almost no one is there.


----------



## frigidweirdo

malnila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth.
> 
> I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right from the get-go it was based on a foundation of anti-American pretentiousness. "I travel" = 'I'm better than you provincial rubes who don't.' "I don't tell people I'm American" = 'I'm not only better than you rubes who don't travel, but I'm better than other Americans who do, AND I'm ashamed of my own country.'
> 
> That's a shit attitude intended to offend Americans = troll post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unk(whatever), my post was meant that SOME American tourists travel on the expectation that everything should be just like at home instead of learning about different cultures and respecting that you're in their house, not yours. We all can benefit from learning new things from others but you won't if you think that there should only be a McDonald's, Coco's, and Olive Garden on every corner. Lighten up....sheesh.
Click to expand...


Usually there is a McDonald's on every corner...


----------



## frigidweirdo

Skull Pilot said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really annoying to talk to know it all foreigners too.
> 
> I like to travel but I hate travelling to big cities.  To me a city is the most unpleasant part of a trip and is merely something to be endured on the way to the places I like to visit, wilderness areas especially.
Click to expand...


Maybe you need to go to cities that actually have some culture. Have you ever left the US?


----------



## THAI EXPAT

I wrote an article explaining what an American is.
Wht is an American
Are you too much of a coward to respond?


----------



## Unkotare

malnila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth.
> 
> I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right from the get-go it was based on a foundation of anti-American pretentiousness. "I travel" = 'I'm better than you provincial rubes who don't.' "I don't tell people I'm American" = 'I'm not only better than you rubes who don't travel, but I'm better than other Americans who do, AND I'm ashamed of my own country.'
> 
> That's a shit attitude intended to offend Americans = troll post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unk(whatever), my post was meant that SOME American tourists travel on the expectation that everything should be just like at home instead of learning about different cultures and respecting that you're in their house, not yours. We all can benefit from learning new things from others but you won't if you think that there should only be a McDonald's, Coco's, and Olive Garden on every corner. Lighten up....sheesh.
Click to expand...



My evaluation stands.


----------



## Skull Pilot

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really annoying to talk to know it all foreigners too.
> 
> I like to travel but I hate travelling to big cities.  To me a city is the most unpleasant part of a trip and is merely something to be endured on the way to the places I like to visit, wilderness areas especially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to go to cities that actually have some culture. Have you ever left the US?
Click to expand...


Yes I have and a city is a city nothing interests me in any city except maybe for some of the architecture especially cathedrals on Renaissance era buildings. 
  When I travel and yes I have traveled outside the US I travel to see natural sights I can't see in this country not to be jammed cheek to jowl with tourists


----------



## Unkotare

frigidweirdo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really annoying to talk to know it all foreigners too.
> 
> I like to travel but I hate travelling to big cities.  To me a city is the most unpleasant part of a trip and is merely something to be endured on the way to the places I like to visit, wilderness areas especially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to go to cities that actually have some culture. Have you ever left the US?
Click to expand...




There it is again.


----------



## malnila

Unkotare said:


> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know her VERY well, and have since 2004, and though we do not agree politically, I consider her a good friend. She is anything but a troll. So sorry, you would be dead wrong there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth.
> 
> I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right from the get-go it was based on a foundation of anti-American pretentiousness. "I travel" = 'I'm better than you provincial rubes who don't.' "I don't tell people I'm American" = 'I'm not only better than you rubes who don't travel, but I'm better than other Americans who do, AND I'm ashamed of my own country.'
> 
> That's a shit attitude intended to offend Americans = troll post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unk(whatever), my post was meant that SOME American tourists travel on the expectation that everything should be just like at home instead of learning about different cultures and respecting that you're in their house, not yours. We all can benefit from learning new things from others but you won't if you think that there should only be a McDonald's, Coco's, and Olive Garden on every corner. Lighten up....sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My evaluation stands.
Click to expand...

I just realized that I'm trying to reason with an asshole. Your evaluation is only worth what comes out your rear end. Instead of commenting on what the thread is actually about, you spout bullshit about someone you don't even know. YOU are a typical internet troll. Go crawl back under the rock you came out from.


----------



## Unkotare

malnila said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malnila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remain unconvinced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to convince you. I was simply telling the truth.
> 
> I would however like to know how you came to the conclusion that her post was a troll post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right from the get-go it was based on a foundation of anti-American pretentiousness. "I travel" = 'I'm better than you provincial rubes who don't.' "I don't tell people I'm American" = 'I'm not only better than you rubes who don't travel, but I'm better than other Americans who do, AND I'm ashamed of my own country.'
> 
> That's a shit attitude intended to offend Americans = troll post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unk(whatever), my post was meant that SOME American tourists travel on the expectation that everything should be just like at home instead of learning about different cultures and respecting that you're in their house, not yours. We all can benefit from learning new things from others but you won't if you think that there should only be a McDonald's, Coco's, and Olive Garden on every corner. Lighten up....sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My evaluation stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just realized that I'm trying to reason with an asshole. Your evaluation is only worth what comes out your rear end. Instead of commenting on what the thread is actually about, you spout bullshit about someone you don't even know. YOU are a typical internet troll. Go crawl back under the rock you came out from.
Click to expand...




I know you put up a troll post, and I know you are now feeling pretty uncomfortable about it.


----------



## Abishai100

*American Experience!*


How do Americans, so 'schooled' in modernism feel about seeing the changed 'faces' of Europe and its glimpses into dynamic culture?

The stereotype is that Americans are satisfied with Texan and Floridian sunshine...

Is that a fair assessment? Maybe Americans crave more 'rugged' individualism when compared to people from other nations (e.g., Thailand, France, Mexico, Austria, etc.), which is why we love films like _National Lampoon's European Vacation_.

I've lived in America for many years now, so I wonder if I've become 'biased' about Americanized 'imagination.'


====

"Wow, mom! This painting is really beautiful! I'm glad we came to Europe. I was getting bored in Kansas."


 

"Isn't this Euro-train fabulous, son? This is the 'modern' face of Europe!"

 

"I wonder if Europeans are big big fans of 'classic' comic book characters like Thor and Wonder Woman..."

 

====


----------



## Unkotare

??????


----------



## my2¢

I never looked upon soccer as a women's sport.  Have always viewed it as something for kids to start out with until they have the coordination to learn real athletic skills.


----------



## DGS49

Travel is necessarily superficial.  You see the Tourist Stuff in countries that you visit, just like the millions who preceded you.  It is extremely difficult to get to know what it is like to live someplace.  Things like the education system, housing, taxes, healthcare, WORKING and being compensated, retirement.  How do the locals eat at home?

And most people want to know about several countries, not just one.  It's overwhelming.

In europe, unless you are very low working class, you MUST interact with other cultures, and you probably have to know more than one language.  As time goes by, however, it is LESS AND LESS necessary for Americans to learn a foreign language, because so many people around the world are conversant in English.

The impact of American entertainment is overwhelming around the world, and many, many people follow cultural and political events in the U.S., without having any in - depth understanding. There is tremendous condescension toward Americans, even more so with Trump's election.  But they have no understanding whatsoever of the political Right in this country, or the U.S. Constitution and how it constrains the federal government.

So PHUK everyone.  Soccer ("futbol") is a profoundly stupid game.  The reason why "we" suck is because we don't waste our best athletes on this ridiculous sport.


----------



## sealybobo

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.


Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
Click to expand...


No they don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
Click to expand...

Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?

This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.

For example what was America doing in 1592? I can’t find the pic but the building was built in 1500s. Amazing history in Europe.

But I’d rather be an american


----------



## frigidweirdo

DGS49 said:


> Travel is necessarily superficial.  You see the Tourist Stuff in countries that you visit, just like the millions who preceded you.  It is extremely difficult to get to know what it is like to live someplace.  Things like the education system, housing, taxes, healthcare, WORKING and being compensated, retirement.  How do the locals eat at home?
> 
> And most people want to know about several countries, not just one.  It's overwhelming.
> 
> In europe, unless you are very low working class, you MUST interact with other cultures, and you probably have to know more than one language.  As time goes by, however, it is LESS AND LESS necessary for Americans to learn a foreign language, because so many people around the world are conversant in English.
> 
> The impact of American entertainment is overwhelming around the world, and many, many people follow cultural and political events in the U.S., without having any in - depth understanding. There is tremendous condescension toward Americans, even more so with Trump's election.  But they have no understanding whatsoever of the political Right in this country, or the U.S. Constitution and how it constrains the federal government.
> 
> So PHUK everyone.  Soccer ("futbol") is a profoundly stupid game.  The reason why "we" suck is because we don't waste our best athletes on this ridiculous sport.



Well, it is difficult to see what it's like. 

I've been to something like 55 countries and lived in quite a few foreign countries too. It takes years to understand another country properly. 

However I've learned a lot more about foreign countries by visiting than I ever would by not visiting. 

I went to Russia and spent 10 days in Moscow and 10 days in St. Petersburg. Now, I can see places much faster than other people. I don't waste time doing nonsense, hours eating and drinking. But I got to know these two cities quite well because I was going to parts of the cities tourists didn't go. 

As for soccer. All sports are entertainment. You might not like a sport, but if others do, then fine. 

Soccer is a popular sport because there are no requirements to play it. You don't need to be tall. You don't need to be heavy. You don't need to be able to do one skill well and nothing more. 

Also you don't end up getting brain damage from slamming into people.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
Click to expand...




...because the one week you’ve spent in Germany makes you an expert...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because the one week you’ve spent in Germany makes you an expert...
Click to expand...

And the one night in Bangkok made you an expert on Asians


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
Click to expand...


If I've never left America?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because the one week you’ve spent in Germany makes you an expert...
Click to expand...

Indiana Jones wasn’t just a teacher he went out and did it. Have you ever done it unkotare?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because the one week you’ve spent in Germany makes you an expert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indiana Jones wasn’t just a teacher he went out and did it. Have you ever done it unkotare?
Click to expand...





Done what, moron?


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
Click to expand...

What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.
Click to expand...


The ones I live amongst.


----------



## sealybobo

God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.

They think we’re all nuts


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I live amongst.
Click to expand...

They love him disrupting the flow of trade and tariffing them?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because the one week you’ve spent in Germany makes you an expert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indiana Jones wasn’t just a teacher he went out and did it. Have you ever done it unkotare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done what, moron?
Click to expand...

So that’s a definite no


----------



## Darkwind

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.


You should learn about the subject you're trying to discuss, because you're ignorant as fuck.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I live amongst.
Click to expand...

Well my company gets machines from China. Trumps tariffs aren’t making my rich owners happy. I’m assuming the people you live among are ex pat rich brats or rich natives?


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I live amongst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my company gets machines from China. Trumps tariffs aren’t making my rich owners happy. I’m assuming the people you live among are ex pat rich brats or rich natives?
Click to expand...


Assume what you like.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Toad the Wet Sprocket.


----------



## sealybobo

Darkwind said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn about the subject you're trying to discuss, because you're ignorant as fuck.
Click to expand...

Nothing like going and seeing for yourself but honestly I would never pay for that trip? Although it wasn’t that expensive still I wouldn’t pay $3000 to go to Germany when it’s only $120 to go up to frankenmuth Michigan. You would swear you were in Germany and Germany doesn’t have the lakes Michigan has. Just streams.


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn about the subject you're trying to discuss, because you're ignorant as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like going and seeing for yourself but honestly I would never pay for that trip? Although it wasn’t that expensive still I wouldn’t pay $3000 to go to Germany when it’s only $120 to go up to frankenmuth Michigan. You would swear you were in Germany and Germany doesn’t have the lakes Michigan has. Just streams.
Click to expand...


I can assure you it's not like Germany.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been taking debate lessons  from unkotare?
> 
> This guys right. If you’ve never left america you have really only seen a couple few hundred years of history.
> 
> For example what was America doing in 1592?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I live amongst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my company gets machines from China. Trumps tariffs aren’t making my rich owners happy. I’m assuming the people you live among are ex pat rich brats or rich natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assume what you like.
Click to expand...

I nailed it. No one there likes trump. Some guy said he won’t come when trump is president. 

Oh, and I agree with cons why can you tariff us and we can’t tariff you. I’m with trump on that


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn about the subject you're trying to discuss, because you're ignorant as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like going and seeing for yourself but honestly I would never pay for that trip? Although it wasn’t that expensive still I wouldn’t pay $3000 to go to Germany when it’s only $120 to go up to frankenmuth Michigan. You would swear you were in Germany and Germany doesn’t have the lakes Michigan has. Just streams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can assure you it's not like Germany.
Click to expand...

You’ve never seen it.

Really? Guess who made boyne mountain and why? It was a German immigrant who migrated to America from Bavaria. He went up north Michigan and said”this reminds me of back home”.

But I’m sure you know better than him


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I've never left America?
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans have you talked to that liked trump? Their fucking with you dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones I live amongst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my company gets machines from China. Trumps tariffs aren’t making my rich owners happy. I’m assuming the people you live among are ex pat rich brats or rich natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assume what you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nailed it. No one there likes trump. Some guy said he won’t come when trump is president.
> 
> Oh, and I agree with cons why can you tariff us and we can’t tariff you. I’m with trump on that
Click to expand...


Liking or not liking Trump is neither here nor there.


----------



## Darkwind

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn about the subject you're trying to discuss, because you're ignorant as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like going and seeing for yourself but honestly I would never pay for that trip? Although it wasn’t that expensive still I wouldn’t pay $3000 to go to Germany when it’s only $120 to go up to frankenmuth Michigan. You would swear you were in Germany and Germany doesn’t have the lakes Michigan has. Just streams.
Click to expand...

The problem with this post is that it does not take into consideration the fact that America encompasses nearly an entire Continent.  The USA alone is 3500+ miles across and nearly 2000 north to south.  

Each state and region of the United States and Canada has its own distinct culture and 'flavor'.  The people have different values and ideas.  They build differently and have a rich history of their own. 

I am not against traveling the world -- when one can afford it -- but to say that a person cannot get a depth of knowledge and culture by traveling in North America is just plain ignorant.


----------



## sealybobo

Darkwind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> You should learn about the subject you're trying to discuss, because you're ignorant as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing like going and seeing for yourself but honestly I would never pay for that trip? Although it wasn’t that expensive still I wouldn’t pay $3000 to go to Germany when it’s only $120 to go up to frankenmuth Michigan. You would swear you were in Germany and Germany doesn’t have the lakes Michigan has. Just streams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem with this post is that it does not take into consideration the fact that America encompasses nearly an entire Continent.  The USA alone is 3500+ miles across and nearly 2000 north to south.
> 
> Each state and region of the United States and Canada has its own distinct culture and 'flavor'.  The people have different values and ideas.  They build differently and have a rich history of their own.
> 
> I am not against traveling the world -- when one can afford it -- but to say that a person cannot get a depth of knowledge and culture by traveling in North America is just plain ignorant.
Click to expand...

I love America. It’s like on black panther. No matter who the king is I have to be loyal to Wakonga. Lol

And there are lots of young German kids who would love a good paying job in America.

We got this 29 year old stud that works with us and women were throwing themselves at him. Oh to be young again. They’d love to move to America. But we got that up north Michigan too. Some young country girl works at the local restaurant and some businessmen come in those girls would love a Prince Charming to come take them away. It’s beautiful but if you don’t have money life even sucks in paradise.


----------



## sealybobo

Wundabar


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans find us interesting and intellectually bright if we don’t defend trump. They find the American trump supporters extremely ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...because the one week you’ve spent in Germany makes you an expert...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indiana Jones wasn’t just a teacher he went out and did it. Have you ever done it unkotare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done what, moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that’s a definite no
Click to expand...



No what, idiot? No, I didn't capture the Ark of the Covenant from the Nazis.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts




You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
Click to expand...

I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.

I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.

Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?

Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
Click to expand...


Are you still perpetrating myths?


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
Click to expand...

It’s all true


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all true
Click to expand...


Your version of it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
Click to expand...


When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.


----------



## Mindful

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.
Click to expand...


Should it matter?


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> God republicans are stupid. Europeans ask you a question about trump and they are released to learn that really only 49% of the voters voted for trump. And 80% of the poor don’t vote so really not many Americans actually like trump.
> 
> They think we’re all nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
Click to expand...

Well now I’ve seen enough to gather you’re a European Jewish conservative who’s scared to death of muslims


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should it matter?
Click to expand...

Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what "they" think, tourist.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a week with our Japanese, Chinese, Indian, European and Mexican counterparts. There are two outspoken conservatives on our American team.  Everyone else can’t believe we voted for trump. In their minds we all voted for him. I have to remind them only 40% of us vote and trump only won 49% of our votes.
> 
> I remind them it’s not just trump. All republicans suck.
> 
> Us liberals created the middle class lifestyle you enjoy you public school teacher. How’s your union treating you?
> 
> Suzuki was a nice guy from japan. We were all busting each other’s balls and he asked if all Americans are like this. I said yes unless their drips like a guy I know name unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now I’ve seen enough to gather you’re a European Jewish conservative who’s scared to death of muslims
Click to expand...


You think?

I'm in diaspora, in more ways than one. Sort of politically disenfranchised.

Figure that one out.


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still perpetrating myths?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it
Click to expand...


No I wouldn't.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s all true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't.
Click to expand...

Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.

We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol

I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your version of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.
> 
> We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol
> 
> I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.
Click to expand...


You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.

What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.

You also walk differently.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to Beijing last year Trump was not well liked by the people there that I met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should it matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.
> 
> We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol
> 
> I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.
> 
> What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.
> 
> You also walk differently.
Click to expand...

We aren’t strolling? More in a hurry? Maybe more looking up sight seeing? We don’t act like we’ve been there before. Lol Now we all have cameras. It used to be just Asians now we’re all doing it


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.
> 
> We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol
> 
> I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.
> 
> What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.
> 
> You also walk differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t strolling? More in a hurry? Maybe more looking up sight seeing? We don’t act like we’ve been there before. Lol Now we all have cameras. It used to be just Asians now we’re all doing it
Click to expand...


Has it not occurred to you that many Americans actually live in Europe?


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because if they didn’t like obama you’d let us know about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.
> 
> We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol
> 
> I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.
> 
> What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.
> 
> You also walk differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t strolling? More in a hurry? Maybe more looking up sight seeing? We don’t act like we’ve been there before. Lol Now we all have cameras. It used to be just Asians now we’re all doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it not occurred to you that many Americans actually live in Europe?
Click to expand...

My brother lived in Switzerland for 4 years. He told me about the class structure.


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.
> 
> We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol
> 
> I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.
> 
> What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.
> 
> You also walk differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t strolling? More in a hurry? Maybe more looking up sight seeing? We don’t act like we’ve been there before. Lol Now we all have cameras. It used to be just Asians now we’re all doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it not occurred to you that many Americans actually live in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother lived in Switzerland for 4 years. He told me about the class structure.
Click to expand...


Did he enjoy his nuclear fallout shelter in the basement?


----------



## fncceo

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.



I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.  

You were saying?


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways back on topic. Any well traveled American knows we have a reputation so we try very hard not to be the typical Americans. But every once in awhile it happens. We can be loud.
> 
> We are horrible about not knowing the native language. Now I know unkotare would have the language mastered at a basic level and he’d have the book and he’d try to order in the language but most of us Americans need someone in the restaurant to speak English. One night the Mexico guys kids did an exchange in Germany so he ordered for us then we have a German guy go with us the other night. Those two places no one spoke English everywhere else we were good. Lol
> 
> I wish I would have brought a couple more nice shirts short sleeve and a couple of shorts and shirt outfits. You could tell we were businessmen out for dinner. I should have brought more casual wear.  We stand out even if we don’t say a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.
> 
> What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.
> 
> You also walk differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren’t strolling? More in a hurry? Maybe more looking up sight seeing? We don’t act like we’ve been there before. Lol Now we all have cameras. It used to be just Asians now we’re all doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it not occurred to you that many Americans actually live in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother lived in Switzerland for 4 years. He told me about the class structure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he enjoy his nuclear fallout shelter in the basement?
Click to expand...

It was a four story with an elevator. The basement was probably safe huh? He was right on lake Zurich every neighbor had Lamborghini or exotic cars. They just had an Audi 

The natives are very anti social to ex pats. You will never be one of them no matter how long you live there. Great place if you have money


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE loud. I can hear you from the other side of the street.
> 
> What's the point of learning another language? Everyone talks the same crap, regardless of foreign fluency.
> 
> You also walk differently.
> 
> 
> 
> We aren’t strolling? More in a hurry? Maybe more looking up sight seeing? We don’t act like we’ve been there before. Lol Now we all have cameras. It used to be just Asians now we’re all doing it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it not occurred to you that many Americans actually live in Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother lived in Switzerland for 4 years. He told me about the class structure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he enjoy his nuclear fallout shelter in the basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a four story with an elevator. The basement was probably safe huh? He was right on lake Zurich every neighbor had Lamborghini or exotic cars. They just had an Audi
> 
> The natives are very anti social to ex pats. You will never be one of them no matter how long you live there. Great place if you have money
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want to be one of them.

Most boring place.


----------



## Mindful

fncceo said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...


Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?


----------



## fncceo

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?
Click to expand...


Nope.  Not many clubs where I live.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?
Click to expand...

The Indians play where I live. From India.  If they are citizens do they count?


----------



## rightwinger

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.



I travel

I have been from Phoenix Arizona, all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Indians play where I live. From India.  If they are citizens do they count?
Click to expand...


Count for what?


----------



## Unkotare

People want to feel so ‘cosmopolitan’ when they return from a trip.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> People want to feel so ‘cosmopolitan’ when they return from a trip.



Those trips are how you become cosmopolitan stupid.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Indians play where I live. From India.  If they are citizens do they count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Count for what?
Click to expand...


Are those dot head indians who are immigrants considered Americans after they become citizens?  

Because normal Americans don't play cricket but those dot heads with accents are Americans too.  Melting pot.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People want to feel so ‘cosmopolitan’ when they return from a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those trips are how you become cosmopolitan stupid.
Click to expand...




You’re still at the stage where they are how you become a pretentious douche.


----------



## Pop23

That's Cosmopolitan enough for me!


----------



## Mindful

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Indians play where I live. From India.  If they are citizens do they count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Count for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are those dot head indians who are immigrants considered Americans after they become citizens?
> 
> Because normal Americans don't play cricket but those dot heads with accents are Americans too.  Melting pot.
Click to expand...


"Normal" Americans?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.



Go suck on a soccer-ball you pasty faced nitwit.  Soccer is the lamest shit ever... 90 minutes of a bunch of drama queens running back and forth, flopping every few seconds ending up 1 - 0.


----------



## Mindful

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck on a soccer-ball you pasty faced nitwit.  Soccer is the lamest shit ever... 90 minutes of a bunch of drama queens running back and forth, flopping every few seconds ending up 1 - 0.
Click to expand...


At least they kick the ball.


----------



## sealybobo

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m an American, I’ve lived in nine different countries (for a year or more) and visited a dozen others. I’ve attended school in Australia and I’ve played cricket in Japan.
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but  have you played cricket in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Indians play where I live. From India.  If they are citizens do they count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Count for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are those dot head indians who are immigrants considered Americans after they become citizens?
> 
> Because normal Americans don't play cricket but those dot heads with accents are Americans too.  Melting pot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Normal" Americans?
Click to expand...

Real Americans




Also American citizens but you know the difference


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People want to feel so ‘cosmopolitan’ when they return from a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those trips are how you become cosmopolitan stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re still at the stage where they are how you become a pretentious douche.
Click to expand...


Aha!  You intellectually dishonest douche.  I tried to get you to admit there are similarities to FDR and what Trump's doing.  You sure as fuck wouldn't be intellectually honest and admit there are similarities because you would hate to think you are voting for a guy who would lock Japs up too, but you are.  

As far as I know, George Takei is the most famous person who cries about the Japanese camps during WW2.  Well what does he have to say about Trump locking kids in cages and separating them from their parents?  He says what Trump is doing is worse.  So now you can argue with a guy who actually lived in one of those camps you stupid fuck.  LOL

George Takei: Trump Immigration Policy Worse Than Japanese Prison Camps | HuffPost

“At least during the internment of Japanese-Americans, I and other children were not stripped from our parents.”

Suck it unkotare.  LOL

Actor George Takei, who was sent to a Japanese prison camp with his family during World War II, said immigrant detention centers that separate migrant children from their parents are worse than what he experienced.

He lived it.  You didn't.  So stfu finally.


----------



## Unkotare

Bobobrainless, with his illogical false equivalency, continues to be pathetic.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Bobobrainless, with his illogical false equivalency, continues to be pathetic.


Wow.  You just will never admit when you are wrong.  You've gone on and on about how evil FDR was for putting Japs in those camps, then one of those Japs says what Trump is doing is worse and instead of acknowledge what a partisan hack you are and admit it, now you are going to dig in and insist that because it's not 100% apples to apples, it's a false equivalency.

Well now you aren't just arguing with me you are arguing with a Jap American who spent time in those camps.  He, like you, has gone on and on for years about these camps that FDR had and how wrong they were.  So up until today, he agreed with you.  BUT, now he is telling you what Trump is doing is worse.

I guess it's ok to put non US Citizens in prison camps huh?  That must be your red line.  As long as the humans are American citizens, they should have human rights.  But for you it is perfectly ok to do to non US Citizens what FDR did to Japanese Americans.  Do I have that right?

The only reason you think FDR's camps were wrong were because they were full of American citizens.  Is that right?  Other than them being Americans what FDR did was not a big deal because he didn't do anything worse than what Trump is doing.  In fact what Trump is doing is worse according to people who lived in FDR's camps because FDR didn't separate families.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Bobobrainless, with his illogical false equivalency, continues to be pathetic.


Why is George wrong?

https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/

And remember you said something like this would NEVER happen under Republican rule?  Or that only Democrats have ever done something like what FDR did?  Well that's true but in some ways, what Trump is doing is worse.

https://nypost.com/2018/06/19/george-takei-trump-border-policy-worse-than-japanese-internment-camps/

I'm curious what part of the FDR camps bothered you.  The fact that innocent people were locked up or was it that they were Americas being treated differently because they were gooks?  I guess it's ok if it's a Republicans and the people he's treating poorly are Mexicans not Japs who you clearly have an affection for.


----------



## Unkotare

Bobobrainless is completely devoid of any sense of logic. Sad fucking SOB.


----------



## DGS49

The Japanese internment camps were set up to "house" ethnic Japanese (many of whom were U.S. citizens) for the duration of the war, citing concern about sabotage and divided loyalties.  Perfectly rational at the time, implemented by a VERY popular President, and sanctioned by the highest court in the land.  Later faux revulsion by others is as meaningless as a lawyer's claims of his client's innocence.

The separation of asylum seekers from their children has been done pursuant to law and a valid court order.  No credible claims of harm to adults or children have made it to the media. The separation is both VOLUNTARY (the parents knew in advance, or should have known), and TEMPORARY.  Further, the Gub'mint is not organized as, or prepared to be a compassionate baby-sitting service, and is doing the best they can under trying circumstances not of their making.

The ONLY reasons this issue has come up and been endlessly showcased in the Leftist Media (sorry for the redundancy) are because it took the explosive FBI IG report off the front pages, and it can be used to embarrass Trump - to the extent that he can be embarrassed.

This "story" is No Big Deal.  Truly.

Nobody really gives a shit; it just gives Leftists a chance to Vent and Virtue Signal.


----------



## Unkotare

There was nothing “rational” about the scumbag fdr’s concentration camps.


----------



## DGS49

How utterly fearless of you to criticize a popular President's minimally controversial action from 70+ years later.

Only a historical imbecile evaluates past actions through a contemporary set of sensitivities.

Hanging around too many Leftist teachers, I suppose.


----------



## rightwinger

Unkotare said:


> There was nothing “rational” about the scumbag fdr’s concentration camps.


They kept us safe

There were no Japanese attacks


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> How utterly fearless of you to criticize a popular President's minimally controversial action from 70+ years later.
> 
> Only a historical imbecile evaluates past actions through a contemporary set of sensitivities.
> 
> Hanging around too many Leftist teachers, I suppose.





How typically democrat of you to play the apologist regardless of the facts. 

The 1940s were not centuries ago, Dr. Brown.


----------



## Unkotare

rightwinger said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing “rational” about the scumbag fdr’s concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> They kept us safe
> 
> There were no Japanese attacks
Click to expand...


Let’s be safe from YOU. Report to prison tomorrow.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly fearless of you to criticize a popular President's minimally controversial action from 70+ years later.
> 
> Only a historical imbecile evaluates past actions through a contemporary set of sensitivities.
> 
> Hanging around too many Leftist teachers, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How typically democrat of you to play the apologist regardless of the facts.
> 
> The 1940s were not centuries ago, Dr. Brown.
Click to expand...

Nonsense. You’re a fucking snowflake. In 1940 black Americans were being hung from trees down south. Jap Americans need to get over it. The Jews had it much worse.

Also, I have no doubt if we had Arab suicide bombers coming out of Dearborn, mi we would have camps. They would only be for non us born Muslim Americans. We won’t lock up American born citizens but we would temporarily lock up non American born citizens.

Unkotare won’t admit it


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing “rational” about the scumbag fdr’s concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> They kept us safe
> 
> There were no Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s be safe from YOU. Report to prison tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Point is we put Japanese Americans in their place. Zero incidences. Sounds effective to me. Maybe we should have Mexican concentration camps oh wait, we do


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly fearless of you to criticize a popular President's minimally controversial action from 70+ years later.
> 
> Only a historical imbecile evaluates past actions through a contemporary set of sensitivities.
> 
> Hanging around too many Leftist teachers, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How typically democrat of you to play the apologist regardless of the facts.
> 
> The 1940s were not centuries ago, Dr. Brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You’re a fucking snowflake. In 1940 black Americans were being hung from trees down south. Jap [sic] Americans need to get over it. The Jews had it much worse.
> 
> it
Click to expand...


Well, I guess that makes everything ok then!



Illogical fucking buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing “rational” about the scumbag fdr’s concentration camps.
> 
> 
> 
> They kept us safe
> 
> There were no Japanese attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let’s be safe from YOU. Report to prison tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... Maybe we should have Mexican concentration camps oh wait, we do
Click to expand...




No, we don’t.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How utterly fearless of you to criticize a popular President's minimally controversial action from 70+ years later.
> 
> Only a historical imbecile evaluates past actions through a contemporary set of sensitivities.
> 
> Hanging around too many Leftist teachers, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How typically democrat of you to play the apologist regardless of the facts.
> 
> The 1940s were not centuries ago, Dr. Brown.
Click to expand...

Our point is that 1940 was a much different time. It doesn’t make it right but my point is still valid. Southerners were lynching black Americans in 1940, 1950, 1960s. Just remember that when you cry about internment camps.

No one said it makes it right. Try to stay on topic. The point was that America was much different in 1940.

And considering how insensitive you are towards the black struggle it’s funny you cry about how we treated jap Americans for a couple of years but you seem to blow off the hundreds of years blacks have been treated like 2nd class citizens


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .... considering how insensitive you are towards the black struggle ......




Another bullshit lie from an incorrigible liar.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> Ask an American if they travel.
> What you'll get most likely is yeah, I get around, I been everywhere...
> I been to New York, I been to Chicago, I been to Los Angeles, I been to Dallas, I been to Denver, I been to Miami.
> 
> First off, right of the bat...
> That isn't going anywhere.
> There is only so much variation those places could possibly even legally offer, because they're all in the same country.
> They're also so easy to get to within the USA that is most certainly also isn't really called travel.
> That's commuting... not traveling.
> And its all the same exact people.
> 
> That is in NO WAY, any kind of a way to learn about the world.
> None.
> 
> Number 2...
> They're all American big cities... with high crime, some of them exceedingly high crime... dangerous, nasty fucking places.
> And they offer NOTHING else besides urbanization.
> 
> Number 3.
> There is no culture difference.
> Its either red or its blue.
> 
> If you heard one republican, you heard them all.
> If you heard one democrat, you heard them all.
> 
> And if you heard both, you heard the entire USA.
> 
> Number 4...
> Not a single solitary one is going to do a MOTHERFUCKING for you if you're wanted by the American Government...
> Because they are the American Government.
> 
> The Blue State isn't going to NOT ship you down to Texas with an AS IS deal to have you face you lethal injection.
> The Blue State by the end of the day, IS Texas.
> 
> That's how much these retards really have traveled.... to NOWHERE.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an American if he ever played sports.
> 
> Its I play Baseball, Football, or Basketball.
> 
> Of course by Football he means the American NFL and College type, which isn't a sport as much as it is Junk....
> Nor is it codified and played, or recognized anywhere else outside of the USA except for Canada....
> And Canada not really.
> 
> Baseball is more global, but there are only a handful of countries that play it, and most countries have only one or a few teams in their whole country.
> 
> Basketball also isn't widely popular in the world.
> 
> 
> Of course when you mention soccer, (which is really football) then he'll make the claim that its really a woman's sport...
> Because the USA has the best Female team in it.
> But the men Suck at it.
> 
> There is a reason why the USA's men suck at it...  because they're bigots that's why.
> Bigots rarely care to learn anything foreign, OR different.
> 
> They also don't know much about any other sports.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how fucking annoying it is to talk to Americans about anything intelligent.






There are, what, a dozen or more examples of ignorant bullshit in the OP?


----------



## DGS49

Coincidentally, I once worked with a woman who had been the guest of one the internment camps.  Interestingly, she called it a net good thing.  Said Japanese on the West Coast were too complacent, and we're not really assimilating.  Moving away from California was a good step, for those who moved.

When FDR made this decision, newspapers were full of reports about real Japanese fanaticism on the battlefield.  They would fight to the death, regardless of whether that was rational.  Belief that the different races were intrinsically different was ubiquitous, and few doubted that many ethnic Japanese in the U.S. had divided or compromised loyalties.  The same was thought of Germans - even people who merely had Germany surnames - who were constantly challenged to prove their American loyalty. 

The Internet camps were entirely humane, with reports of guards' cruelty (and things of that nature) almost non-existent.

The decision of the USSC to overlook, among other things - the 5th and 15th Amendments was largely supported in media and in the pulpit.

But oh, FDR was an evil one, wasn't he?


----------



## frigidweirdo

DGS49 said:


> Coincidentally, I once worked with a woman who had been the guest of one the internment camps.  Interestingly, she called it a net good thing.  Said Japanese on the West Coast were too complacent, and we're not really assimilating.  Moving away from California was a good step, for those who moved.
> 
> When FDR made this decision, newspapers were full of reports about real Japanese fanaticism on the battlefield.  They would fight to the death, regardless of whether that was rational.  Belief that the different races were intrinsically different was ubiquitous, and few doubted that many ethnic Japanese in the U.S. had divided or compromised loyalties.  The same was thought of Germans - even people who merely had Germany surnames - who were constantly challenged to prove their American loyalty.
> 
> The Internet camps were entirely humane, with reports of guards' cruelty (and things of that nature) almost non-existent.
> 
> The decision of the USSC to overlook, among other things - the 5th and 15th Amendments was largely supported in media and in the pulpit.
> 
> But oh, FDR was an evil one, wasn't he?



The media will overlook a lot of things in time of war or even in peace. They might choose to ignore something because they think it's dangerous, or publish things that are potentially illegal because they think if they don't, it'll be dangerous.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> Coincidentally, I once worked with a woman who had been the guest of one the internment camps.  .....




No one was a "guest" of fdr's concentration camps. They were innocent people kept as prisoners because of the lowlife scumbag fdr.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> .....  Interestingly, she called it a net good thing.  ......



Absolute, 100% bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> ......
> 
> When FDR made this decision, newspapers were full of reports about real Japanese fanaticism on the battlefield.  .....




The victims of fdr's concentration camps didn't come from the battlefield, and they were NOT our enemy, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> ......  The same was thought of Germans - .....




Wrong. German was then, as it is now, America's largest ethnic group by far. And look what a vastly smaller proportionate number of Germans were subjected to fdr's treatment, despite that unlike Japanese Americans, German Americans actually were tried and convicted of espionage and sabotage during the war. Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Unkotare

DGS49 said:


> .....
> 
> The Internet camps were entirely humane, .....




Again, BULLSHIT. Ignorance of this degree is a choice. Make a better choice.


----------

